# Watches Stolen From Derby Museum



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

recently a museum in Derbyshire noticed that some of it's collection of watches and coins had been stolen from a storage facility. Given that they can not be sure when they were taken, and few of them have any photos of the pieces, this might be like looking for hens teeth at the end of the rainbow.

I'm by no means a pocket watch expert, but here is the list of what is missing. If anyone can help please either contact your local police, or let me know and I can liase with the curator. I can probably get higher res pictures for specific watches if needed

Obviously it is worth checking the list carefully in case you are offered any stolen goods


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

and the story in full http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-19096945


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Was this report actually published???

Imagine the thief seen this, he'd be laughing wouldn't he.

This means he has a professional evaluation with a price list from which he can sell his stolen goods.

And if the museum doesn't even know when they wen't missing.

Well pissing in the wind aren't they


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can a Mod move this to WTB? Mind I'm not sure if I'd want the engraved pieces :lol:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Think they are "insurance" valuations as a silver verge is not Â£1500............. think someone got excited, hope it wasn't an insurance job, stranger things have happened, not even one there with a gold case that i could see, they may turn up on fleabay..........

Also of interest is that they have just been valued recently........... 25th June 2012.......... now thats a coincidence....... :secret:


----------

